# Episódio Sísmico nas Furnas



## fablept (4 Jan 2015 às 16:32)

Consultar sismicidade nos Açores:
http://www.cvarg.azores.gov.pt/paginas/sismicidade.aspx (>Ml1.5 nas Furnas, >Ml2.0 nos Açores)
www.ipma.pt (>Ml2.0 nos Açores)
http://wpsmap.com/portugal

Para a zona das Furnas, recomendo seguir a actividade sísmica através do website do CVARG, pois o IPMA apenas disponibiliza sismos >Ml2.0 nos Açores  e não tem uma rede sismológica tão abrangente em São Miguel como o CVARG.

Informações sobre o vulcão das Furnas:
http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vulcão_das_Furnas
http://www.cvarg.azores.gov.pt/vulcoes-activos/Paginas/vfurnas.aspx
http://www.volcano.si.edu/volcano.cfm?vn=382100

Sismicidade na zona até 2008:
http://ds.iris.edu/ieb/index.html?f...&maxlon=-25.2143&minlon=-25.3956&zm=13&mt=ter

Dados:
Apenas uma estação sísmica a 18km das Furnas:
http://ida.ucsd.edu/?q=station/cmla

Comunicados:
http://www.prociv.azores.gov.pt/?pagina=noticias&subPagina=srpcba
http://www.cvarg.azores.gov.pt/Paginas/home-cvarg.aspx

Notícias regionais:
http://www.acorianooriental.pt/
http://www.diariodosacores.pt/


Sismo sentido nas Furnas (São Miguel - Açores)



> 2015-01-04 09:44:15 37.777 -25.358 2.0 ML Furnas (S. Miguel) II/III S. Miguel: Furnas
> 
> Fonte: CVARG



Está a ser um dia de alguma actividade em São Miguel, provavelmente para a zona das Furnas/Povoação/Ribeira Quente, pelo que vejo na estação sísmica do Fogo, talvez tenham ocorrido mais de 12 sismos com magnitude inferior a Ml2.0. O sismo de maior magnitude não catalogado pelo IPMA/CVARG foi às 10:05, deve ter uma magnitude de ~Ml1.5.

Há dois dias atrás, um sismo de magnitude Ml1.5 foi sentido na Povoação (Fonte CVARG).


----------



## fablept (4 Jan 2015 às 21:16)

> A proteção civil dos Açores informou que está a registar-se atividade sísmica com epicento entre quatro a cinco quilómetros a oeste das Furnas, na ilha de São Miguel, desde as 00:58 (01:58 em Lisboa).
> 
> Desde essa hora, foram registados pelo Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) sete sismos de baixa magnitude naquela zona.
> 
> ...



Mais 5 sismos no espaço de 15 minutos..


----------



## Azor (4 Jan 2015 às 21:48)

Já podemos adiantar algo, se trata-se de origem vulcânica ou tectónica?
Por um lado, é bom que a energia vaia saindo assim devagar e aos poucos sem causar danos maiores...
É mais uma crise sísmica na ilha , daquelas a que há muito nos têm acostumado.... o CIVISA já fala até num incremento da actividade naquela zona da ilha....


----------



## Afgdr (4 Jan 2015 às 21:53)

Informação postada há pouco no site do CVARG:


----------



## Azor (4 Jan 2015 às 21:56)

O problema é que suas excelências nunca falam e raramente esclarecem a população se estamos diante de uma crise tectónica ou vulcânica... ficamos sem saber o que se passa....mas claro, falar sobre isto nos Açores, para alguns, é ainda tabu...


----------



## fablept (5 Jan 2015 às 00:14)

Em apenas um dia de sismicidade é dificil dizer se isto não se trata apenas de um dia de maior sismicidade ou se entramos numa crise sísmica, não vão dizer à toa que trata-se de actividade sísmica derivado de actividade vulcânica, há que ter alguma descrição para não assustar a população. 
Mas tb critico a falta de diálogo com a população, a falta de partilha de dados científicos, etc.. para compreendermos alguma coisa de vulcanismo/sismicidade nos Açores, temos que procurar em papeis científicos (muitas vezes pagos).

Tenho estado a ver a estação sísmica do Fogo que apenas regista em condições sismos >Ml1.0 naquela zona, e desde as 21UTC, apenas consigo encontrar um sismo, os restantes registos são tão pequenos que não consigo confirmar se são sismos ou não..provavelmente a actividade continua, mas com sismos <Ml1.0.


----------



## Afgdr (5 Jan 2015 às 02:32)

Comunicado sismológico emitido há pouco pelo SRPCBA:


----------



## Wessel1985 (5 Jan 2015 às 06:22)

A coisa anda mesmo animada no que diz respeito a sismos aqui pelos Açores ... 






Dizer ainda que achei um pouco estranho o comunicado referir que o sismo foi sentido aqui na Terceira e não em nenhuma freguesia de São Miguel já que o epicentro se encontra mais próximo de São Miguel do que da Terceira ... Eu pessoalmente aqui na cidade de Angra não senti nada ...


----------



## fablept (5 Jan 2015 às 13:29)

Possivelmente na altura do comunicado apenas tinham recebido relatos da ilha Terceira, mas em teoria foi mais sentido em zonas a Oeste da ilha de São Miguel como a dos Mosteiros. Por acaso aquela hora estava meio acordado e não senti nada.

Anda tudo com os olhos postos nas Furnas, e assim do nada um sismo de magnitude 4 na Fossa Hirondelle. Sobre as Furnas, o sismo de hoje de maior magnitude foi às 06:07 (UTC)..não sei dizer de sismos <Ml1.0, mas >Ml1.0 a actividade sísmica para os lados das Furnas está mais serena.



> A atividade sísmica na zona das Furnas, na ilha de São Miguel, que se regista desde domingo, tem vindo "a diminuir nas últimas horas", segundo o Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA).
> No domingo foram registados na zona das Furnas um total de 48 sismos de baixa magnitude e, segundo o CIVISA, é uma "atividade sísmica acima dos valores normais" que tem o epicentro situado entre quatro e cinco quilómetros a oeste das Furnas, no concelho da Povoação.
> 
> João Luís Gaspar, do CIVISA, adiantou à Lusa que desde as 00:00 de hoje a atividade sísmica naquela região "tem vindo a demonstrar uma tendência decrescente", lembrando que desde domingo foram registados "algumas dezenas de microssismos" na zona das Furnas, "todos de muita baixa magnitude e apenas um sentido pela população com intensidade II/III".
> ...


----------



## Afgdr (5 Jan 2015 às 20:34)

Foi registado novamente um sismo, de magnitude 1,8 ML, sentido há cerca de 1 hora nas Furnas com intensidade II:


----------



## fablept (6 Jan 2015 às 00:21)

E depois desse sismo a 1km (IPMA), 1.2km (CVARG) de profundidade, ainda ocorreram algumas réplicas >Ml1.0..
Acabou de ocorrer outro sismo Ml1.8, sentido II nas Furnas.


----------



## Afgdr (6 Jan 2015 às 02:31)

Comunicado sismológico emitido há pouco pelo SRPCBA, com o ponto de situação:


----------



## Wessel1985 (6 Jan 2015 às 17:49)

Mais um comunicado sismológico do SRPCBA acerca da situação nas Furnas ...







Último evento registado no dia de hoje superior a magnitude 1.0 

14h58 
MAG. 1.6 Fonte: CIVISA


----------



## Afgdr (7 Jan 2015 às 02:17)

Comunicado sismológico emitido há pouco pelo SRPCBA:






.​


----------



## fablept (7 Jan 2015 às 04:21)

O que acho curioso neste episódio sísmico é o acompanhamento desde o início do CVARG com a população, ao contrário de outros episódios nos últimos anos, tem actualizado informações no website várias alturas do dia, baixou a magnitude mínima de publicação de sismos para >Ml1.5 e disponibilizam uma contagem de sismos ocorridos nos comunicados da Protecção Civil. Mas compreende-se que devido a profundidade dos eventos (<5km) e proximidade das Furnas, não é preciso um sismo de magnitude relevante para ser sentido. Já que o CVARG/Proteção Civi disponibiliza a contagem total, podiam por numa tabela/mapa com a sua localização, para nós, meros curiosos.
A comunicação social açoriana tem dado algum destaque a este episódio.

Felizmente este episódio tem sido relevante pelo número de sismos e não pela libertação de energia, não sabemos a magnitude da maioria dos sismos, mas provavelmente o total deve ser menor que o equivalente a um sismo de Ml2.5..tem todos uma profundidade <5km (pelo menos os catalogados publicamente) e está tudo centrado num raio muito pequeno, na maioria dos sismos que consigo calcular a distância, anda tudo à volta do mesmo lugar.

Bom, seria o VolcanoCafe ter interesse neste episódio, para aprendermos mais qualquer coisa sobre a nossa geologia..mas por lá só se fala da Islândia eheh


----------



## Wessel1985 (8 Jan 2015 às 02:15)

Novo comunicado do SRPCBA com as novidades do dia de hoje ... 







A verdade é que continuam a sair comunicados com o acompanhamento da situação o que significa que há motivos para seguir esta situação de perto ... Outra coisa que reparei foi no título do comunicado "Actividade no Vulcão das Furnas - São Miguel" o que dá a entender que estes sismos são um libertar de energia do vulcão ... ( não sei se esta será a verdade mas a semântica do comunicado assim o indica e dada a falta de informações mais detalhadas é normal que as pessoas pensem e especulem acerca do cenário atrás referido ... ).


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2015 às 03:36)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Novo comunicado do SRPCBA com as novidades do dia de hoje ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haverá algum registo de tremor constante, como quando a lava flui internamente? Temos alguma estação com dados acessíveis? Penso que toda a gente estaria interessada numa explicação oficial do mecanismo que está a provocar esta série, a monitorização constante e estes comunicados estão a aumentar a expectativa mas sem a divulgação oficial de qualquer teoria fica-se a imaginar cenários que não nos deixam descansados certamente. Penso que também seria importante avançarem com uma comunicação sobre a raridade ou, pelo contrário, a normalidade deste cenário. São frequentes estas crises ou não?


----------



## Afgdr (8 Jan 2015 às 03:38)

Wessel1985 disse:


> A verdade é que continuam a sair comunicados com o acompanhamento da situação o que significa que há motivos para seguir esta situação de perto ... Outra coisa que reparei foi no título do comunicado "Actividade no Vulcão das Furnas - São Miguel" o que dá a entender que estes sismos são um libertar de energia do vulcão ... ( não sei se esta será a verdade mas a semântica do comunicado assim o indica e dada a falta de informações mais detalhadas é normal que as pessoas pensem e especulem acerca do cenário atrás referido ... ).




Wessel1985, concordo plenamente contigo. Se reparares, no comunicado anterior já tinham feito esta alteração do título e, na altura, até comentei o mesmo que referiste com um amigo meu. Não sei se é um lapso da parte deles, mas de facto facilmente associamos o título a atividade vulcânica, com a ausência da palavra "sísmica"...


----------



## fablept (8 Jan 2015 às 03:52)

Acho que já passou pela cabeça de todos nós que este episódio tem origem vulcânica, e é muito provavel que seja dessa origem. Os vulcões não são estruturas estáveis, todos apresentam períodos de maior sismicidade, seja em swarms, crises de longos meses, mas maioria das vezes não evolui em algo mais..enquanto outros parâmetros geofísicos e químicos da zona das Furnas não se alterar, não temos nada com que preocupar.

Falando de São Miguel, registou-se tremor harmônico nas Sete Cidades depois de um swarm sísmico em 199x, já se passaram quase 20 anos e mais nada de relevante aconteceu. O Fogo nos últimos 30 anos tem tido sucessivas crises sísmicas e volta a estabilizar. Em Janeiro de 2012 as Furnas tb teve uns dias de maior actividade e serenou, até pode ser comportamento normal do vulcão, de vez em quando tem pequenas intrusões magmáticas, mas até pode ser de origem tectónica. Só podemos mesmo especular.


----------



## Wessel1985 (8 Jan 2015 às 04:01)

Exactamente Afgdr ... Já desde o comunicado da noite de ontem que retiraram a palavra "sísmica" dos títulos do comunicado e isso faz toda a diferença ... Será lapso? É que se fosse esse o caso hoje já teriam reposto a palavra mas continuam com o novo título que remete para a tal actividade vulcânica ...

StormRic essas são as perguntas para um milhão de dolares ... A verdade é que à excepção destes comunicados as populações não tem informações mais certas do que se está realmente passando ... No meu entender caso estejamos perante uma situação de cariz vulcânico seria de bom tom informar calmamente as pessoas e colocar as mesmas a par da situação até para estas se prepararem melhor e estarem conscientes da situação ... Assim desta maneira o que poderá acontecer é um de dois cenários ...

Nada acontece e muito tempo depois destes eventos se calhar vão dizer o que realmente se passou se for oportuno ...

A situação desenvolve-se e vão ser obrigados a divulgar as informações de uma maneira repentina o que pode contribuir muito mais para situações de pânico por parte de alguns por não saberem ao certo com o que estão a lidar ...

Pessoalmente acho que isto não é um bicho de sete cabeças e que se deveria falar naturalmente acerca destes fenómenos interessantes e naturais ... Só educando as populações para a inevitabilidade de vivermos em ilhas vulcânicas e com vulcões activos é que estas vão compreender com o que estão a lidar e vão desenvolver estratégias para fazer face a este tipo de situações de uma maneira informada e mais calma na medida do possível ...

Assim só se dá azo a especulação e a possíveis situações de caos agora ou no futuro ...


----------



## fablept (8 Jan 2015 às 04:41)

StormRic disse:


> Haverá algum registo de tremor constante, como quando a lava flui internamente? Temos alguma estação com dados acessíveis? Penso que toda a gente estaria interessada numa explicação oficial do mecanismo que está a provocar esta série, a monitorização constante e estes comunicados estão a aumentar a expectativa mas sem a divulgação oficial de qualquer teoria fica-se a imaginar cenários que não nos deixam descansados certamente. Penso que também seria importante avançarem com uma comunicação sobre a raridade ou, pelo contrário, a normalidade deste cenário. São frequentes estas crises ou não?



Geralmente tremores vulcânicos/harmónicos são de pequena amplitude (a não ser que seja esteja muito próximo da superfície e/ou seja pre erupção), e a única estação que temos acesso é a do Fogo (CMLA), a cerca de 17km de distância..e tenho muita dificuldade em extrair sismos de ~<Ml1.0, quanto mais dizer se há mais algum sinal que indique que seja de origem vulcânica, apesar do tremor vulcânico ser o principal indicador de estar ocorrer actividade vulcânica, há diversos tipos de sismos de origem vulcânica, desde sismos de baixa frequência, alta frequência, tornillos, etc.

Se quiserem dar uma espreitadela na estação:
http://ds.iris.edu/mda/II/CMLA
Ou
http://wpsmap.com/portugal/ (clicam na estação localizada em São Miguel, façam download do dia e utilizem o SeisGram2K para analisar, se alguem tiver interessado posso gravar um video em como analisar os dados utilizando o SG2K).

Concordo com vocês, e muito provavelmente se a actividade continuar, alguem irá pronunciar-se..


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2015 às 05:14)

fablept disse:


> Geralmente tremores vulcânicos/harmónicos são de pequena amplitude (a não ser que seja esteja muito próximo da superfície e/ou seja pre erupção), e a única estação que temos acesso é a do Fogo (CMLA), a cerca de 17km de distância..e tenho muita dificuldade em extrair sismos de ~<Ml1.0, quanto mais dizer se há mais algum sinal que indique que seja de origem vulcânica, apesar do tremor vulcânico ser o principal indicador de estar ocorrer actividade vulcânica, há diversos tipos de sismos de origem vulcânica, desde sismos de baixa frequência, alta frequência, tornillos, etc.
> 
> Se quiserem dar uma espreitadela na estação:
> http://ds.iris.edu/mda/II/CMLA
> ...



Obrigado por toda a informação! 
Para acompanhamento é mais que suficiente.


----------



## PedroMAR (9 Jan 2015 às 01:56)

*


----------



## fablept (9 Jan 2015 às 03:41)

Nos dias anteriores os epicentros que calculava a partir da estação CMLA andava à volta de 16km (prof, 5km), o que bate +- com os epicentros do CVARG..mas agora os sismos que encontro desde as 23:00 (UTC) tem um epicentro à volta dos 8km (prof, 5km).. Congro? NE do Fogo?

Sismos que encontro desde ontem às 23:00
23:44 ~ 9km
00:06  ~9km (Maior magnitude, até registei na minha estação em Ponta Delgada)
00:31 ~8km
00:47  ~9km
00:12 ~ 8km
01:43 ~ 8km
03:11 ~8km
03:07 ~8km
02:50 ~7km


----------



## Wessel1985 (10 Jan 2015 às 03:46)

Novo comunicado do SRPCBA


----------



## fablept (10 Jan 2015 às 04:23)

O CVARG catalogou outro sismo de Ml1.5 (01:07) nas Furnas, até agora não há registos de ter sido sentido.

Como o comunicado indica, verificou-se um aumento de sismicidade a partir das 23h (00 UTC)..mas ao que parece já acalmou..




Dois "traços" não são sismos, mas os restantes são. O maior "traço" é o sismo catalogado pelo CVARG às 01:07.
Fonte: IDA / IRIS

Sobre os sismos que falei de ontem com epicentro ~8km da estação CMLA ainda encontro um ou outro, mas se forem mesmo do Congro, é curioso pois nas crises sísmicas do Fogo, o Congro tb teve muita sismicidade.

E caminhamos para uma semana de actividade sísmica nas Furnas..


----------



## StormRic (10 Jan 2015 às 06:37)

fablept disse:


> Nos dias anteriores os epicentros que calculava a partir da estação CMLA andava à volta de 16km (prof, 5km), o que bate +- com os epicentros do CVARG..mas agora os sismos que encontro desde as 23:00 (UTC) tem um epicentro à volta dos 8km (prof, 5km).. Congro? NE do Fogo?
> 
> Sismos que encontro desde ontem às 23:00
> 23:44 ~ 9km
> ...



Nota-se uma ligeira diminuição da profundidade em função da hora de ocorrência, parece haver uma progressão nesses números. Há mais registos nesta série?


----------



## AzoresPower (10 Jan 2015 às 11:19)

Essa diminuição da profundidade pode ter a ver com ascensão de magma?


----------



## fablept (10 Jan 2015 às 15:01)

Boas.

@StormRic Essa lista de sismos que dei à 2 dias contem o epicentro (distância entre a estação sísmica ao local onde ocorreu o sismo).

Mas nos sismos de magnitude > Ml1.5, a profundidade dada pelo CVARG:
1.5 Furnas (S. Miguel) *4.9* Hoje 01:07
1.5 Furnas (S. Miguel) *3.9* 2015-01-08 18:09
1.6Furnas (S. Miguel) *4.6* 2015-01-06 15:58
1.8 Furnas (S. Miguel) *4.1* 2015-01-05 23:48
1.8 Furnas (S. Miguel) *1.2* 2015-01-05 19:19
1.5 Furnas (S. Miguel) *3.7* 2015-01-04 15:35
1.7 Furnas (S. Miguel) *4.9* 2015-01-04 10:05
2,2 Maciço das Furnas *2.2* 2015-01-04 09:44


----------



## vamm (10 Jan 2015 às 16:27)

fablept disse:


> Boas.
> 
> @StormRic Essa lista de sismos que dei à 2 dias contem o epicentro (distância entre a estação sísmica ao local onde ocorreu o sismo).
> 
> ...


Isso é muito pouco profundo comparado com outros registos. 
Será que vamos ter bolhinhas pelos Açores?


----------



## fablept (10 Jan 2015 às 19:25)

Que tipo de "bolhinhas"?
Se forem "bolhinhas" como El Hierro, já tivemos a Serreta à 15 anos que foi uma erupção parecida com o El Hierro. Esta actividade sísmica está a ocorrer em terra, na zona central da ilha.."bolhinhas" nas Furnas há em diversos sitios, é a zona dos Açores com mais vulcanismo secundário.


----------



## Zé Carapau (10 Jan 2015 às 19:51)

Será inevitável uma futura erupção em São Miguel, mas creio que não será por esta "crise" sísmica, recordo-me de há uns anos, creio que foi em 2006, estive 3 semanas em Água de Pau, há data existia muita actividade, numa noite senti mais de 10 sismos, foi uma semana muito complicada e, devo de confesar algo assustadora,  passados quase 10 anos, nada aconteceu.


----------



## vamm (10 Jan 2015 às 19:59)

fablept disse:


> Que tipo de "bolhinhas"?
> Se forem "bolhinhas" como El Hierro, já tivemos a Serreta à 15 anos que foi uma erupção parecida com o El Hierro. Esta actividade sísmica está a ocorrer em terra, na zona central da ilha.."bolhinhas" nas Furnas há em diversos sitios, é a zona dos Açores com mais vulcanismo secundário.


Das vermelhas 

Mas isso nas caldeiras não fazem verificações das temperaturas, etc.? Se fosse mais do que sismos, não existiria mudanças nisso?


----------



## fablept (10 Jan 2015 às 22:16)

Devem fazer de certeza, e provavelmente neste período de maior sismicidade devem fazer mais regularmente. Tb existem estações de GPS, de CO2 (provavelmente não tantas como o CVARG gostaria). Não sou a pessoa mais indicada para falar de vulcanologia, mas acho que sismos mesmo de origem tectónica podem provocar alterações nas caldeiras, isto porque um sismo causa sempre alterações geológicas.

Aí à uns tempos tive a ideia de colocarem uns quantos sensores de temperatura enterrados à volta de um vulcão, a uma profundidade onde existe menos alterações (dia/noite), e monitorizava-se a temperatura da câmara magmática, em alturas que um vulcão entrasse num estado de "unrest" com deformação e sismicidade, verificava-se se alguns dos sensores tinha alterações de temperatura. E se o vulcão entrasse num estado de pre erupção, podia-se verificar qual o sensor com maior alteração, significando que o magma estaria dirigir-se para esse local e muito provavelmente iria entrar em erupção nesse local. A ideia não é medir a temperatura, mas sim monitorizar alterações.
Não sei se isto iria resultar, pois não tenho conhecimentos (de física) para desenvolver a teoria.. Isto são ideias que uma pessoa tem no café do zé, valem pela conversa


----------



## Wessel1985 (11 Jan 2015 às 02:55)

Mais um comunicado ... 







Confirma-se que a mudança no título não foi lapso já que continuam com o mesmo título desde o comunicado em que mudaram para "Actividade no Vulcão das Furnas" ... Sigamos os próximos capítulos desta actividade que já dura há sensivelmente uma semana ...


----------



## AzoresPower (11 Jan 2015 às 11:37)

Pois, essa mudança de título leva-me a crer que é uma crise sísmica de origem vulcânica e não tectnónica.

O CIVISA podia esclarecer isso, não querem 'assustar' a população, mas acho que já merecia alguma explicação. Vivendo numa zona vulcânica e com atividade sísmica constante, o povo devia ser melhor informado em relação a esta situação.


----------



## Azor (11 Jan 2015 às 13:07)

Não se trata de assustar a população, mas sim informar e manter as pessoas da ilha ao corrente do que se está passando.
Em outros locais do mundo igualmente propensos a actividade vulcânica, as entidades competentes por norma não costumam "iludir" o povo para estas coisas. Estão à espera que o Vulcão acorde para depois tentarem evacuar a ilha quando nem existem planos de salvamento a esse nível?
Ou melhor, o existir eles até existem, só que ninguém faz caso.
Quem vive nos Açores arrisca se de tempos a tempos a ter de passar por situações destas, só que as pessoas preferem fingir que está tudo bem e que as desgraças só acontecem na terra dos outros.
Vivemos em cima de magma incandescente, e as Furnas e área envolvente são uma autêntica panela de pressão prestes a arrebentar a qualquer momento.
É lamentável que só agora mudem o título.
Enfim,... com bananas e bolos se enganam os tolos!


----------



## Azor (11 Jan 2015 às 14:56)

Zé Carapau disse:


> Será inevitável uma futura erupção em São Miguel, mas creio que não será por esta "crise" sísmica, recordo-me de há uns anos, creio que foi em 2006, estive 3 semanas em Água de Pau, há data existia muita actividade, numa noite senti mais de 10 sismos, foi uma semana muito complicada e, devo de confesar algo assustadora,  passados quase 10 anos, nada aconteceu.



Isso é tão certo como 2 e 2 são 4.
Desde o início do povoamento de S. Miguel, há registo de pelo menos 8 erupções vulcânicas em terra e quatro no mar.

Posso até adiantar que a zona oeste da ilha (onde hoje se situa a grande caldeira das sete cidades), era um pico muito alto (o mais alto da ilha), mas em 1444 quando as caravelas do infante aqui chegaram vindas do continente, já não encontraram a tal grande montanha, mas sim muita pedra pomes e muitos troncos de árvores pelo mar, fruto da violenta explosão que ali houve enquanto a ilha estava desabitada. 
É preciso ver uma coisa: As ilhas dos Açores nasceram da lava, e assim como foram criadas, também podem ser destruídas pelas mesmas forças que as criaram. 






[/url]


----------



## vamm (11 Jan 2015 às 16:00)

Tinha na minha ideia que quem vive nos Açores sabe que a qualquer momento as coisas podem mudar. Pelo menos acho que se eu morasse num sítio "de risco", digamos assim, estaria sempre atenta a essas coisas.


----------



## vamm (11 Jan 2015 às 16:03)

Azor disse:


> Isso é tão certo como 2 e 2 são 4.
> Desde o início do povoamento de S. Miguel, há registo de pelo menos 8 erupções vulcânicas em terra e quatro no mar.
> 
> Posso até adiantar que a zona oeste da ilha (onde hoje se situa a grande caldeira das sete cidades), era um pico muito alto (o mais alto da ilha), mas em 1444 quando as caravelas do infante aqui chegaram vindas do continente, já não encontraram a tal grande montanha, mas sim muita pedra pomes e muitos troncos de árvores pelo mar, fruto da violenta explosão que ali houve enquanto a ilha estava desabitada.
> ...



O que a natureza dá, também tira quando quer


----------



## Azor (11 Jan 2015 às 16:21)

vamm disse:


> Tinha na minha ideia que quem vive nos Açores sabe que a qualquer momento as coisas podem mudar. Pelo menos acho que se eu morasse num sítio "de risco", digamos assim, estaria sempre atenta a essas coisas.



As entidades como o CIVISA ou SRPCBA, geralmente não têm (ou quase nunca tiveram que me lembre) diálogo construtivo ou educativo algum com a população para falar como deve ser acerca deste assunto. Falar aqui numa eventual erupção vulcânica para algumas pessoas da politica e da sociedade açorianas é ainda tabu.
Toda a gente enterra a cabeça na areia e passam a vida brincando ao "faz de conta" , preferindo fingir nem falar acerca disso. Mas a população local já está bastante familiarizada com estas coisas.
Há pessoas que têm as suas casas e bombas de gasolina construídas em cima de fumarolas. Toda a gente sabe que eventualmente um dia poderá acontecer alguma coisa, mas se fossemos a pensar todos os dias nisso não fazíamos as nossas vidas. As pessoas por aqui aprenderam a lidar com esses fenómenos quase que diariamente. O grande problema aqui a meu ver é a falta de profissionalismo do CIVISA com a população destas ilhas, porque parece que brincam com fogo, escondendo a informação, ou então não contando toda a verdade por completo. Há sempre algo ou alguma coisa que nunca contam como deve de ser, e eu como açoriano e vivendo numa ilha que ainda por cima é sismica e vulcanicamente muito activa, acho que tenho (bem como todos os meus conterrâneos)  o direito de estarmos mais sensibilizados e educados para o que se passa, tal como fazem na Islândia, nos Estados Unidos, Nova Zelândia ou em Itália com o Monte Vesúvio.
É que se houver algo (como já aconteceu por diversas vezes no passado), só temos o mar á nossa volta como escapatória, porque as ilhas mais próximas (Terceira, Santa Maria e Pico) ainda ficam uns bons kms de distância...


----------



## vamm (11 Jan 2015 às 18:06)

Azor disse:


> As entidades como o CIVISA ou SRPCBA, geralmente não têm (ou quase nunca tiveram que me lembre) diálogo construtivo ou educativo algum com a população para falar como deve ser acerca deste assunto. Falar aqui numa eventual erupção vulcânica para algumas pessoas da politica e da sociedade açorianas é ainda tabu.
> Toda a gente enterra a cabeça na areia e passam a vida brincando ao "faz de conta" , preferindo fingir nem falar acerca disso. Mas a população local já está bastante familiarizada com estas coisas.
> Há pessoas que têm as suas casas e bombas de gasolina construídas em cima de fumarolas. Toda a gente sabe que eventualmente um dia poderá acontecer alguma coisa, mas se fossemos a pensar todos os dias nisso não fazíamos as nossas vidas. As pessoas por aqui aprenderam a lidar com esses fenómenos quase que diariamente. O grande problema aqui a meu ver é a falta de profissionalismo do CIVISA com a população destas ilhas, porque parece que brincam com fogo, escondendo a informação, ou então não contando toda a verdade por completo. Há sempre algo ou alguma coisa que nunca contam como deve de ser, e eu como açoriano e vivendo numa ilha que ainda por cima é sismica e vulcanicamente muito activa, acho que tenho (bem como todos os meus conterrâneos)  o direito de estarmos mais sensibilizados e educados para o que se passa, tal como fazem na Islândia, nos Estados Unidos, Nova Zelândia ou em Itália com o Monte Vesúvio.
> É que se houver algo (como já aconteceu por diversas vezes no passado), só temos o mar á nossa volta como escapatória, porque as ilhas mais próximas (Terceira, Santa Maria e Pico) ainda ficam uns bons kms de distância...



Isso é certo, quem aí vive sabe bem onde mora e só têm é que seguir a sua vidinha na mesma. Eu julgava é que havia isso mesmo, alguma entidade que esclarece-se a população quanto a um possível plano de fuga ou quanto a simples medidas de segurança. Mas sendo assim é o mesmo que estar às escuras


----------



## fablept (11 Jan 2015 às 19:19)

Freedom A única informação oficial sobre o que fazer em caso de uma erupção:
http://www.prociv.azores.gov.pt/?pagina=riscos&subPagina=erupcoes

Concordo contigo @Azor, é preciso educar as pessoas sobre estas situações, mas a verdade é que a maioria das pessoas não liga..pois "nunca" irá acontecer nada. Apesar de que hoje em dia consegue-se perceber muito melhor o comportamento de um vulcão, ainda há surpresa desagradáveis, como a erupção do ano passado no vulcão do Japão, em que num dia começou a ocorrer actividade sísmica (não muito intensa) e entrou em erupção no dia seguir.

Para quem tiver curiosidade, deixo aqui o código de alerta vulcânico do CVARG (Fonte: Waybackmachine - CVARG)..





O problema das Furnas, é que quando ocorre uma erupção, é em grande..o magma (estima-se que a câmara magmática do vulcão das Furnas está a uma profundidade de 4km) tem um teor muito alto de sílica que o torna muito explosivo, a última erupção de 1630 estima-se que foi VEI5..

Mas até agora não temos nada que indique isto tenho origem vulcânica e que possa desenvolver para algo mais, e apesar de continuar a ocorrer sismicidade na zona, o número de sismos de magnitude >ML1.0 diminuiu ao longo dos dias..


----------



## Zé Carapau (11 Jan 2015 às 20:45)

Compreendo de todo a preocupação que o Azor tem, porque uma erupção não é brincadeira nenhuma.
Infelizmente entidades como o IPMA, CIVISA e Protecção civil, são apenas entidades sugadoras de dinheiro dos contribuintes, que já verificamos por diversas vezes, que de servem muito pouco a sociedade
Sei que utilizei palavras fortes, mas é a verdade, e no dia que aconteça uma erupção ou um sismo de maior intensidade irão concordar comigo ( basta analisar os incêndios florestais, que por respeito ás vitimas de eventos recentes não em irei alongar)


----------



## StormRic (11 Jan 2015 às 20:46)

Azor disse:


>



Se estes são efectivamente os eventos vulcânicos historicamente mais recentes e com consequências ao nível das populações, então estou preocupado, porque já lá vão quase quatro séculos sem actividade vulcânica significativa em S.Miguel e, pelos registos,  durante dois séculos após a sua descoberta houve muita actividade. Só não sabemos quanto tempo terá durado o último período de repouso antes da descoberta das ilhas. Os estudos sobre os referidos episódios curtos durante os últimos 5000 anos adiantarão uma cronologia útil para esta recorrência de actividade?
http://w3.ualg.pt/~rrocha/cat.htm


----------



## fablept (11 Jan 2015 às 22:43)

Estive a ler o artigo Low rates of deformation of the Furnas and Fogo Volcanoes. Trata-se de um estudo GPS à zona central de São Miguel no período de 1993-1997 ao vulcão do Fogo e Furnas, no geral consideraram que o vulcão das Furnas encontrava-se bem mais estável do que outros vulcões estudados, mas notaram algum movimento anual anormal em várias estações de GPS, dão duas possíveis explicações:

-Um centro de inflação não no centro da caldeira, nem a norte da caldeira (como indicado em outros estudos), mas a vários kms a noroeste da caldeira das Furnas.

-Afastamento regional das placas Euroasiáticas e Africanas (Terceira Rift) juntamente com deformação do vulcão das Furnas.

Este outro estudo, fala em anomalias na velocidade das sísmicas numa zona a noroeste da caldeira das Furnas. Anomalias na velocidade das ondas sísmicas é uma forma de localizar corpos liquidos, isto porque as ondas sísmicas abrandam em corpos líquidos, mas não consegui compreender se identificaram que tipo de líquido se encontra a noroeste das Furnas (água, magma).

Achei curioso como a zona a noroeste das Furnas é referida em diversos estudos..


----------



## Vince (11 Jan 2015 às 23:03)

@fablept Comparando à crise do Fogo-Congro de 2005, nestes dias os períodos mais activos estarão ainda bastante abaixo dos dois picos ocorridos em 2005 não ?











http://riskam.ul.pt/images/pdf/comlivactnac_2007_crise_sismica2005_fogo.pdf

Ou não fazemos ideia, porque não temos o cadastro dos de muito baixa intensidade ?

Em relação à partilha de dados, sou inteiramente a favor, como já diversas vezes debatemos aqui, sobretudo durante a crise de El Hierro. Mas refira-se que a quantidade de pessoas extra-ciência com conhecimentos para interpretar os dados com necessária cautela e serenidade é bastante reduzida, e pelo contrário, não falta gente que rapidamente nestes tempos de redes sociais e medias tablóides ateam incêndios alarmistas.  É sempre uma questão complexa de gerir. Por mim, sou sempre a favor da disponibilização de todos os dados, e de tentar educar as populações o mais possível. Mas também sei que não é um assunto muito simples.


----------



## Zapiao (12 Jan 2015 às 00:33)

Acham que pode estar eminente uma erupção? Adorei estar nas Furnas em 2012


----------



## fablept (12 Jan 2015 às 01:34)

@Vince

Pelos comunicados o máximo diário foi de 48 eventos, ainda está muito longe das centenas de eventos registados num só dia nos swarms sísmicos na crise do Fogo/Congro..mas essa crise variava muito (como mostra os gráficos) e esta das Furnas se continuar certamente que terá dias com alguns swarms mais intensos.
Houve 2 dias em Setembro de 2005 que foram mesmo intensos, dezenas de sismos sentidos nas localidades mais próximas do Fogo/Congro..

Até agora, de acordo com os comunicados:
04/01 - 48
05/01 - 57
06/01 - 26
07/01 - 12
08/01 - 12
09/01 - 12
10/01 - 22

Acredito que isto seja mm toda a sismicidade catalogada pelo CIVISA na zona nos últimos dias.

@Zapiao
Imininente, do tipo amanhã? Resposta curta, não (minha opinião). Nem temos nada que indique que isto seja de origem vulcânica, se o CIVISA algum dia chegar à conclusão que este episódio poderá evoluir para algo mais, certamente que irá pronunciar-se. E como podes ver pelos gráficos que o @Vince colocou, houve uma grande crise sísmica à cerca de 10 anos atrás, com dezenas de milhares de sismos..e nada ocorreu.
Ontem tive na zona que está a ocorrer a sismicidade, e a minha preocupação era tanta se uma erupção estava iminente que até dei uma pequena caminhada para apreciar a vista  mas tava na expectativa se ia sentir um sismo..

Apesar de tambem concordar com as críticas que se faz à falta de diálogo da população por parte do CIVISA ou da protecção civil, fica aqui um comunicado sobre a crise do Fogo/Congro de 2005..



> O Sistema vulcanotectónico do Fogo-Congro
> A parte central da ilha de S. Miguel é atravessada por um importante sistema de falhas que se estende da costa norte à costa sul, abrangendo o maciço de Água de Pau e toda a região da Achada das Furnas (Congro). Num contexto mais geral, a estrutura do Fogo-Congro representa um sector emerso de uma das mais activas zonas de fractura do Atlântico Norte, uma estrutura que se prolonga desde leste de Santa Maria até à Crista Médio-Atlântica, localizada a oeste das ilhas Graciosa e Faial.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wessel1985 (12 Jan 2015 às 02:43)

E sai mais um comunicado fresquinho ...


----------



## Vince (12 Jan 2015 às 11:55)

fablept disse:


> @Vince
> 
> Pelos comunicados o máximo diário foi de 48 eventos, ainda está muito longe das centenas de eventos registados num só dia nos swarms sísmicos na crise do Fogo/Congro..mas essa crise variava muito (como mostra os gráficos) e esta das Furnas se continuar certamente que terá dias com alguns swarms mais intensos.
> Houve 2 dias em Setembro de 2005 que foram mesmo intensos, dezenas de sismos sentidos nas localidades mais próximas do Fogo/Congro..
> ...




Se vivêssemos hoje a crise de 2005 acho que todos nós, até os mais cautelosos, pensariam que algo importante estaria iminente, penso que nos dias 20/21 Setembro, em que chegou a haver mesmo pânico de algumas populações que passaram algumas noites fora de casa, com centenas de sismos, alguns já de alguma intensidade, que provocaram alguns estragos e derrocadas.
Uma coisa que nunca consegui encontrar online é se no pico dessa crise houve dados de deformações, que possam ter minimizado ou agravado suspeitas eventuais de que algo poderia estar para acontecer.

Recorde-se que também foi um período fértil em boatos, daí os cuidados que se deve ter com estas situações.



> *2005:*
> Resposta a boatos e perguntas frequentes sobre a actual crise sísmica
> 1) Como distinguir um boato do que se passa na realidade?
> Ao longo da presente crise sísmica têm sido lançados diversos boatos para lançar a confusão na população. Alguns desse boatos têm sido espalhados por pessoas com responsabilidades apenas para desacreditar o trabalho das autoridades e dos investigadores que acompanham, dia e noite, o evoluir da situação. Para evitar confusões, sempre que lhe derem informações duvidosas contacte os serviços de Protecção Civil, no sentido de obter, de uma fonte oficial, os esclarecimentos necessários.
> ...




Vamos acompanhando. Isto tanto pode acabar dum dia para o outro, acho que em 2011 houve uma outra crise mais pequena que se prolongou uns meses acabando sem nada de especial para recordar. Como também pode passar por dias em que a actividade aumenta substancialmente, de forma mais preocupante. Há que estar atento.


----------



## StormRic (12 Jan 2015 às 19:18)

Vince disse:


> Vamos acompanhando. Isto tanto pode acabar dum dia para o outro, acho que em 2011 houve uma outra crise mais pequena que se prolongou uns meses acabando sem nada de especial para recordar. Como também pode passar por dias em que a actividade aumenta substancialmente, de forma mais preocupante. Há que estar atento.



O que me preocupa é saber se existe ou não um plano de evacuação ou planos conforme o tipo de evento e com que prontidão podem ser activados e como será a resposta em tempo real. Mas esta preocupação não é, claro, exclusiva, destas situações nos Açores. Se as erupções de 1439-43 e 1630 parecem muito recuadas no tempo e apagadas da memória e fazem crer numa aparente estabilidade presente, no continente o adormecimento é mais grave perante acontecimentos como o de 1755, bem mais próximos. Penso que mesmo assim nos Açores a consciência na população está muito melhor implantada e o tipo de eventos e a sua monitorização será sem dúvida muito mais eficaz do que no continente, como aliás já se observa. Mas pôe-se a questão, têm as ilhas dispositivos de socorro e evacuação em massa acionáveis em tempo útil na eventualidade de esta ser mesmo necessária?


----------



## fablept (13 Jan 2015 às 00:11)

Vince disse:


> Se vivêssemos hoje a crise de 2005 acho que todos nós, até os mais cautelosos, pensariam que algo importante estaria iminente, penso que nos dias 20/21 Setembro, em que chegou a haver mesmo pânico de algumas populações que passaram algumas noites fora de casa, com centenas de sismos, alguns já de alguma intensidade, que provocaram alguns estragos e derrocadas.
> Uma coisa que nunca consegui encontrar online é se no pico dessa crise houve dados de deformações, que possam ter minimizado ou agravado suspeitas eventuais de que algo poderia estar para acontecer.
> 
> Recorde-se que também foi um período fértil em boatos, daí os cuidados que se deve ter com estas situações.
> ...


Mas muito provavelmente a cautela do CIVISA seja mesmo por experiência dessa crise, imaginemos que realmente tiveram alguns dados geofísicos ou químicos que indicassem que este actividade seja relacionada com vulcanismo, tornavam essa informação pública, as pessoas ficavam confusas, mas podia passar-se décadas sem nada ocorrer, mas por azar umas semanas depois desse comunicado tinhamos um pico de sismicidade na zona das Furnas como foi nos dias 21/22 de Setembro de 2005, que em nada tinha características vulcânicas (sem tremor ou outros registos sísmicos típicos de vulcanismo)..o pânico que não se geraria nas freguesias adjacentes às Furnas.

A crise do Fogo-Congro foi constituída sismicidade em duas zonas sísmicas, uma junto ao sistema do Congro e outra junto à lagoa do Fogo. Houve deformação e apesar de acreditar-se que se tratou de uma crise com origens vulcânicas, não se registou nenhum tipo de sismo do tipo vulcânico.
Mas eu coloquei um artigo no tópico Sismologia e Vulcanismo nos Açores que resume muito sucintamente o que poderá estar a ocorrer para essas sucessivas, mas espaçadas crises no Fogo/Congro.

Ocorreu à pouco outro sismo sentido na região oeste das Furnas, segundo o IPMA foi sentido na Vila Franca..


----------



## Afgdr (13 Jan 2015 às 01:17)

fablept disse:


> Ocorreu à pouco outro sismo sentido na região oeste das Furnas, segundo o IPMA foi sentido na Vila Franca..




Foi novamente um sismo fraco, com magnitude 1,5 ML e sentido com intensidade II em Vila Franca. Este sismo apenas consta como sentido pelo IPMA, pelo que não devem ter reportado ao CVARG.




> *Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Arquipélago dos Açores 12-01-2015 22:00*
> _*2015-01-12 22:00:00*_
> O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 12-01-2015 pelas 22:00 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 1.5 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 4 km a Norte-Nordeste de Ponta Garça (S. Miguel).
> 
> ...


----------



## Zé Carapau (13 Jan 2015 às 01:20)

StormRic disse:


> O que me preocupa é saber se existe ou não um plano de evacuação ou planos conforme o tipo de evento e com que prontidão podem ser activados e como será a resposta em tempo real. Mas esta preocupação não é, claro, exclusiva, destas situações nos Açores. Se as erupções de 1439-43 e 1630 parecem muito recuadas no tempo e apagadas da memória e fazem crer numa aparente estabilidade presente, no continente o adormecimento é mais grave perante acontecimentos como o de 1755, bem mais próximos. Penso que mesmo assim nos Açores a consciência na população está muito melhor implantada e o tipo de eventos e a sua monitorização será sem dúvida muito mais eficaz do que no continente, como aliás já se observa. Mas pôe-se a questão, têm as ilhas dispositivos de socorro e evacuação em massa acionáveis em tempo útil na eventualidade de esta ser mesmo necessária?



Plano de Evacuação?? Isso em Portugal não existe, é deixar acontecer e depois logo se vê,  como disse anteriormente, estive em Água de Pau na crise de 2005, aquilo foi assustador, era um ruído constante da terra, recordo-me bem, porque estava com receio.
Abordei as autoridades neste sentido, a Polícia nada me soube dizer, porque a informação que receberam foi quase nula, um jipe da protecção civil, que abordei, correram comigo, enfim é o país que temos.
Portugal é um todo e toda a população deve de estar informada, mas olhemos só para a grande Lisboa, existe algum plano em caso de tsunami?? E de terramoto??? 
Isto é grave e ninguém faz nada em relação a isto


----------



## Vince (13 Jan 2015 às 11:40)

Esse tipo de respostas têm que as procurar nos planos de emergência de âmbito regional e municipal. Supostamente são obrigatórios, e simulacros devem ser feitos de forma regular. Mas é assunto que não domino para ter opinião formada sobre o assunto.

Exemplo, Lagoa, São Miguel:
http://cm-lagoa.azoresdigital.pt/FileControl/Anexos/Plano Municipal de Emergência de Protecção Civil de Lagoa.pdf


----------



## Afgdr (13 Jan 2015 às 16:03)

Segue-se mais um comunicado sismológico emitido pelo SRPCBA hoje de madrugada.


----------



## Afgdr (14 Jan 2015 às 02:20)

Mais um comunicado emitido há minutos pelo SRPCBA:






​
Nos últimos dois dias, o número de sismos baixou, comparativamente aos que se registaram diariamente na semana passada.


----------



## AJB (14 Jan 2015 às 10:47)

Zé Carapau disse:


> Plano de Evacuação?? Isso em Portugal não existe, é deixar acontecer e depois logo se vê,  como disse anteriormente, estive em Água de Pau na crise de 2005, aquilo foi assustador, era um ruído constante da terra, recordo-me bem, porque estava com receio.
> Abordei as autoridades neste sentido, a Polícia nada me soube dizer, porque a informação que receberam foi quase nula, um jipe da protecção civil, que abordei, correram comigo, enfim é o país que temos.
> Portugal é um todo e toda a população deve de estar informada, mas olhemos só para a grande Lisboa, existe algum plano em caso de tsunami?? E de terramoto???
> Isto é grave e ninguém faz nada em relação a isto


 
A minha área não é especificamente esta, mas tendo ja participado na elaboração de planos municipais e distritais de prevenção e de emergencia, julgo que devemos começar a distinção mesmo por aí!
De facto o nosso País nunca foi muito fertil em mitigação de riscos, concordo! De qualquer forma fizemos uma evolução notável desde 2005, muito "a boleia" do risco de incêndios florestais, sem duvida, mas nos outros riscos tambem!
Relativamente aos planos: um plano de emergencia e protecção civil é o chamado "Plano Resposta". Pressupõe um ou mais riscos e em função da sua ocorrencia num periodo maior ou menor de tempo, ter uma resposta de socorro ás populações e de mitigação das dificuldades causadas! Em 2005 os planos de emergencia e protecção civil eram (grosso modo) uma lista de contactos (e na melhor das hipoteses actualizados) e de meios. Agora não, agora ha um conjunto de trabalhos realizados na identificação de riscos e vulnerabilidades por concelho com base cientifica!
Se eu vivesse nessa zona deslocar me ia`ao SMPC e pediria para ter acesso à parte não reservada do plano de emergencia e protecção civil. Aí procuraria saber qual a resposta que existe a nivel local para este risco especifico (ou aos outros naturalmente).
Discordo portanto quando referes que nada se faz...aliás estes comunicados são um exemplo de informação que é feita a população, pelo radio é outra, jornais, tv...preventivamente é um exemplo! Quanto à resposta, que esperemos não ser necessaria de colocar em pratica, essa deves procurar conhecer o que é permitido à população conhecer!
Mais poderia ser feito, claro que sim, mas acredita que estamos incomparavelmente melhor que em 2005...
genericamente é isto que posso dizer pois o risco sismico não é de todo aquele em que estou mais a vontade!


----------



## AJB (14 Jan 2015 às 12:57)

Julgo que não estará aqui o da Povoação, mas podera estar no serviço regional de protecção civil...
http://planos.prociv.pt/Pages/planos.aspx


----------



## fablept (14 Jan 2015 às 14:51)

Vitor Hugo Forjaz (vulcanólogo açoriano) em 2008 já criticou os planos de emergência referentes a erupções ..

Critica de Vitor Hugo Forjaz
http://www.acorianooriental.pt/noticias/ver/172754

Resposta das Autarquias
http://www.acorianooriental.pt/noticias/ver/173070

Actividade sísmica desde 04 de Janeiro nas Furnas..


----------



## Azor (14 Jan 2015 às 21:52)

As Furnas ontem pela tarde






https://www.facebook.com/groups/145941208910815/?fref=ts


----------



## Azor (14 Jan 2015 às 22:25)

Até custa a crer que tudo isto a qualquer momento poderá desaparecer.
Inevitavelmente é o que acabará por acontecer um dia...

A natureza tanto cria como destrói...


(c) https://www.facebook.com/groups/145941208910815/?fref=ts


----------



## vamm (15 Jan 2015 às 00:18)

Azor disse:


> A natureza tanto cria como destrói...



Gostava de lá ir antes disso 
Mas tem havido diminuição da actividade sísmica ou continua tudo na mesma?


----------



## Orion (15 Jan 2015 às 00:50)

vamm disse:


> Gostava de lá ir antes disso



Calma.  É muito cedo para apressar qualquer eventual viagem.


----------



## fablept (15 Jan 2015 às 01:16)

@Azor,


Azor disse:


> Até custa a crer que tudo isto a qualquer momento poderá desaparecer.
> Inevitavelmente é o que acabará por acontecer um dia...
> 
> A natureza tanto cria como destrói...
> ...



Excelentes fotos 

A qualquer momento? Sim, pode ser hoje, como pode ser daqui a 200 anos.

@vamm
Ainda não sabemos como foi a actividade sísmica hoje, nos últimos dias parece está a acalmar, mas isto pode durar mais uns dias, semanas, meses e até anos. E não há nada neste momento, que nos indique que isto pode ter origem magmática e que esta actividade levará a uma erupção.

Se cada vulcão do mundo entrasse em erupção cada vez que ocorresse um episódio sísmico..não havia ninguem a viver perto de vulcões. Episódios sísmicos são muito comuns em estruturas vulcânicas e nem toda a sismicidade que ocorre num vulcão é de origem magmática.


----------



## Wessel1985 (15 Jan 2015 às 01:57)

Parece que a coisa está a voltar à normalidade mas vamos a ver como vão ser os próximos dias ...


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2015 às 06:29)

Azor disse:


> Até custa a crer que tudo isto a qualquer momento poderá desaparecer.
> Inevitavelmente é o que acabará por acontecer um dia...
> 
> A natureza tanto cria como destrói...



Imagens lindíssimas.

As nossas vidas é que são demasiado curtas. 
Se pensarmos que esta paisagem já foi feita e desfeita milhares de vezes... ao longo de milhões de anos.
Agora estamos apenas num intervalo entre dois actos. Centenas de anos até são suficientes para refazer todo o coberto vegetal, sobretudo sob este clima no meio do Atlântico. E esse mesmo clima se encarrega de rapidamente modificar e suavizar também as agrestes novas paisagens vulcânicas. É difícil imaginarmos que no lugar deste lago idílico já houve provavelmente uma enorme montanha, talvez um _Pico_. Quem sabe se daqui a mais uns milhares de anos o Pico ele próprio não será transformado numa paisagem de paraíso como esta. Aquilo que é o mais natural à superfície da Terra, a contínua modificação da sua forma, devagar ou em sobressaltos, para nós é uma catástrofe... tal como nós quando abrimos uma estrada, deitamos abaixo uma colina, inundamos um vale, abrimos buracos, devastamos florestas, somos uma catástrofe para os biliões de seres que lá viviam.

Penso que a reconstituição histórica da evolução de uma paisagem e o modo como foi vivenciada pelas populações é um dos conhecimentos mais valiosos para planeamento de ocupação de território, paralelamente ao conhecimento científico. Nunca pesquisei mas será que existem representações das ilhas quando foram descobertas? O episódio vulcãnico das Sete Cidades, por exemplo, terá documentos históricos que retratem como era a configuração da caldeira?


----------



## Wessel1985 (16 Jan 2015 às 01:51)

Nenhum evento registado hoje ... O padrão de regresso à normalidade mantem-se ...


----------



## fablept (16 Jan 2015 às 03:08)

Boas notícias 

Agora é esperar para que não ocorra mais sismicidade nos próximos dias..


----------



## Afgdr (17 Jan 2015 às 02:28)

Registaram-se 4 sismos ontem, como se pode ler no comunicado emitido há pouco pelo SRPCBA.


----------



## Wessel1985 (18 Jan 2015 às 20:17)

E a acalmia continua ...


----------



## Wessel1985 (19 Jan 2015 às 01:57)

Mas os comunicados é que por agora ainda não acalmam ...


----------



## fablept (19 Jan 2015 às 03:36)

O CVARG ainda continua com a mensagem:


> Actividade sísmica a oeste das Furnas, ilha de S. Miguel, mantém-se acima do normal



Possívelmente estão expectantes sobre os próximos dias, pois foram muitos sismos nos primeiros dias deste episódio, 100 sismos nos primeiros 3 dias, é muito sismo. Felizmente este episódio não gerou sismos de magnitude >2, pois um sismo de magnitude 3 à profundidade que ocorreram a maioria dos sismos seriam bem sentidos nas Furnas, Vila Franca, etc.

Era interessante o CIVISA lançar comunicados sismológicos mais detalhados, de uma perspectiva científica, com mapas, tabelas, etc. Um comunicado publicado no site da Protecção Civil dirigido à comunicação social, população em geral, e outro publicado no site do CVARG, numa vertente científica.

Sobre esta actividade, como ainda ninguem pronunciou-se oficialmente sobre este episódio, possivelmente foi derivado de actividade tectónica, hidrotermal ou magmática, até pode ser um mix. Mas os comunicados apenas falam na vertente tectónica.


----------



## Afgdr (20 Jan 2015 às 02:31)

Ontem, foi o 3º dia consecutivo sem nenhum sismo registado e o 4º desde que se começou a registar um aumento da sismicidade na zona do vulcão das Furnas. Portanto, parece-me que a situação já está a normalizar-se.

Segue-se mais um comunicado emitido pelo SRPCBA:


----------



## Wessel1985 (21 Jan 2015 às 02:51)

Continua tudo calmo ...


----------



## Wessel1985 (22 Jan 2015 às 02:35)

A fase calma continua mas os comunicados ainda não cessam ...


----------



## fablept (22 Jan 2015 às 03:39)

Registei às 02:25 um sismo (confirmado na estação), que apesar de ter certeza que ocorreu algures nos arredores..acho que não foi nas Furnas.

Mas fica a ideia que os últimos 30 dias tem sido de alguma sismicidade nos Açores:
-Oeste do Faial, localizado.
-Oeste das Sete Cidades, localizado.
-Actividade Oeste das Furnas, localizado.
-A Fossa Hirondelle já teve um sismo de magnitude 4, outros de magnitude 3. Ao todo 20 sismos >M2.0.
-Banco Dom João de Castro tem tido uns dias de alguma sismicidade. Ao todo 32 sismos >M2.0.
-Ainda por confirmar um dia de alguma actividade no Fogo-Congro (algo que já não acontecia à algum tempo).

Se forem ao website que tenho na assinatura, conseguem ver uma tabela sismos/ano..e há sempre um ou outro mês que foge da média anual, ou porque ocorreu um sismo que gerou muitas réplicas, ou porque há meses assim..muita sismicidade em várias zonas dos Açores.





O rift passa tambem algures na zona do Congro e Furnas..


----------



## Wessel1985 (23 Jan 2015 às 16:58)

Bem ... Parece que de acordo com o CIVISA este episódio parece encerrado sendo este o último comunicado ...


----------



## fablept (24 Jan 2015 às 14:36)

Ocorreu hoje às 07:51 um sismo sentido (II/III), magnitude 1.4 na caldeira das Furnas, sendo este o quinto sismo sentido desde o início da actividade.






O melhor (qualidade da RTP Play..) que se consegue arranjar dos primeiros dias de actividade nas Furnas ..




Acho que alguns icons são estações sísmicas ou GPS ou monitorização de gases..


----------



## AzoresPower (24 Jan 2015 às 16:36)

Este último deve ser mesmo vulcânico...


----------



## StormRic (24 Jan 2015 às 17:26)

fablept disse:


> Ocorreu hoje às 07:51 um sismo sentido (II/III), magnitude 1.4 na caldeira das Furnas, sendo este o quinto sismo sentido desde o início da actividade.





AzoresPower disse:


> Este último deve ser mesmo vulcânico...



Os outros que ocorreram também foram na caldeira das Furnas ou este é o primeiro?


----------



## Wessel1985 (24 Jan 2015 às 17:48)

Os outros foram a oeste do vulcão ... Este foi o primeiro evento na Caldeira ... 

E os comunicados estão de volta ...


----------



## Orion (24 Jan 2015 às 18:19)

Bom, é algo estranho pensar que debaixo dos cozidos estão sismos a mexer a comida (pior ainda se for acumulação de magma). De qualquer maneira, uma erupção ou eventual ameaça seria surreal. Nos 'continentes' é difícil coordenar evacuações porque as pessoas querem continuar a sua vida e não é agradável deixar as coisas para trás (muito malandro ia-se aproveitar para 'desviar' bens). Imagine-se numa ilha, especialmente esta que é pequena. Para onde iam as pessoas? Se não acontecesse nada as pessoas exigiram voltar. E se depois a situação piorasse? Seria um vaivém de evacuações? Que pesadelo logístico e económico.

Havendo erupção, eu, confesso ignorante em vulcanismo, penso que muita coisa teria que ser ponderada. Até a direção dos ventos. Os ventos dominantes são, salvo erro, de oeste, logo as cidades mais importantes teoricamente estariam mais seguras. Mas ainda assim 1/3 da ilha (povoação, nordeste etc) estaria em risco.


----------



## fablept (24 Jan 2015 às 18:35)

Nos comunicados apenas foram referidos sismos a Oeste da caldeira, mas possívelmente pode ter ocorrido algum dentro da caldeira, mas este foi o primeiro relevante (sentido) para se catalogado.

Se são sismos vulcânicos ou não, só quem tem acesso às redes sísmicas em São Miguel poderá dizer..mas dentro dos sismos vulcânicos existem diversos tipos de sismos..
-VT (Vulcanico-Tectónicos) (rocha a quebrar, sismos de alta frequência)
-LP (Baixa Frequência) (libertação de gases)
-HT (Harmonic Tremor) (Possivelmente magma a movimentar)
-Híbridos (mix de VT e LP)
...
Sendo os mais comuns os sismos VT (Vulcânico-Tectónicos) e estes ocorrem em swarms, isolados, em nada quer dizer que vai evoluir para uma erupção

Apesar de cada vulcão ter o seu comportamento sísmico, um dos modelos mais seguidos refere que antes de uma erupção:
1ª fase -Ocorrem swarms de sismos do tipo VT
2ª fase -Ocorrem sismos LP
3ª fase -HT
4ª fase -Erupção

+ Info:
http://www.ovsicori.una.ac.cr/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=50&Itemid=89

Mas cada vulcão com a sua personalidade própria, há vulcões que tem imensos sismos de baixa frequência/híbridos outros nem tanto, outros tem grandes swarms VTs e estabilizam, outros seguem as 3 fases, mas não chegam a entrar em erupção.

Isto para falar na vertente vulcânica, como disse antes, pode ser tectónica ou hidotermal..


----------

